
New jailbreak available for iOS7 by the evad3rs - y0ast
http://evasi0n.com/
======
DLay
From Jay Freeman's (saurik) twitter:

So, I got no lead time on evasi0n7, nor was I asked for an official iOS 7
Cydia; I was not given builds, nor was I asked for things to test.

In fact, @evad3rs didn't even try my testing build of Substrate I gave core
developers, so they didn't notice a fundamental incompatibility.

This means they are going to have to push a new version of their untether to
fix this oversight before I can push newer builds of Substrate.

As there was also never a tethered jailbreak for iOS 7 that had fully working
kernel patches I haven't been able to test much at all myself.

I thereby have no clue what will or will not work, or even what evasi0n7
includes; I hope that people bear with me as I figure this all out.

(In particular, I will point out that the build of "Cydia" included is not
official, and couldn't really include the fixes I'd been making.)

(Also, it's 5 AM here; I'm quite tired and had been intending to go to sleep,
so I don't have the brain power to react to this all quickly.)

~~~
grugq
Well, the reason that the Cydia store doesn't work, and that Saurik wasn't
included in the discussions, is starting to become clear. A Chinese company
paid the evad3rs a rumored 1 million dollars for the jailbreak, forcing their
own App Store onto the phone.

If the computer running the jailbreak has Chinese as the main language, then
the Chinese 太极 (taiji) market app is install. Cydia is available as an option,
but it is deselected by default.

[https://twitter.com/i0n1c/status/414784367215382528](https://twitter.com/i0n1c/status/414784367215382528)

[https://twitter.com/i0n1c/status/414783332040179712](https://twitter.com/i0n1c/status/414783332040179712)

Confirmation:

[https://twitter.com/Cre4t/status/414782483956133888](https://twitter.com/Cre4t/status/414782483956133888)

The default apps that get installed for Chinese users:

[http://twitpic.com/dpl5k5](http://twitpic.com/dpl5k5)

(via:
[https://twitter.com/a_titkov/status/414778967070359552](https://twitter.com/a_titkov/status/414778967070359552))

The install screen for Chinese users:

[http://twitpic.com/dpl4vz](http://twitpic.com/dpl4vz)

(via
[https://twitter.com/a_titkov/status/414777987989774336](https://twitter.com/a_titkov/status/414777987989774336))

So, if you want to run a heavily obfuscated application that exploits your
phone, disables application signing, and installs uid 0 processes running on
your phone... sponsored by China, go ahead. (The jailbreak app is heavily
protected so that competing Chinese companies can't replace the Taiji app
store with their own. But who knows what else is in there?)

~~~
mortenjorck
Wow. This changes a whole lot of things.

This is basically the worst-case scenario for Apple in terms of jailbreaks:
For the first time, there's an unknown corporate actor calling the shots, and
the high code-signing security of iOS 7 has backfired, causing this to be the
only jailbreak on the market.

If this becomes anywhere near as popular as Evasi0n for iOS 6.1 (over 7
million downloads in its first few days), Apple will have not simply lost
control of the platform to a bunch of power users, but to a well-funded entity
with unclear motives.

Apart from trying some kind of political game in China to shut this down (I
don't know how much pull they have there for this sort of thing), I see only
one solution, which is to change the rules of the fight: Port Gatekeeper to
iOS. Kill the market for jailbreaks altogether.

~~~
0x0
Minor nitpick: "Port Gatekeeper to iOS" doesn't make much sense; the built-in
FairPlay DRM and code signing stuff is already a "gatekeeper on steroids".
It's exactly the type of protection that a jailbreak would work around.

~~~
srgpqt
Pretty sure that by "Port Gatekeeper to iOS" he's talking about giving the
users the ability to choose whether or not to run signed (or unsigned) code
that doesn't come from the AppStore, exactly like you have on the Mac (see the
bottom of the "General" tab of "Security & Privacy" in System Preferences.

~~~
0x0
Oh, you're right. That argument makes much more sense!

Unfortunately though, I doubt we'll ever see Apple giving up control of its
App Store. They'll patch this one and move on, like always, making future
jailbreaks even more difficult to produce.

At least the major publicity around jailbreaks means Apple will take these
vulnerabilities seriously and patch them quickly. Which is a very good thing
for the security of regular users. Scary to think of how long 0-day vulns like
these would stay alive if there weren't in such demand by tweakers.

------
IBM
I can't think of a compelling reason to jailbreak my iPhone in 2013, and I
suspect that's true for a lot more people than it was in the past.

~~~
reginaldjcooper
My top three:

Freedom to copy your data out of an app into your computer even if the app
doesn't "allow" it. E.g., get into Notes.app's sqlite database after they
decide to delete all the data when you unlink your account _even if it hasn 't
successfully synced for a year_ so that you can recover half of it.

Develop apps on your own device without paying $100 and supporting the war on
general purpose computing. Also compile and run GPL apps.

A caller and texter black/whitelist.

~~~
endgame
Good points, but I'm sorry to point out that buying the iPhone itself supports
the war on general purpose computing. Jailbreaking might get you out of this
set of digital handcuffs, but what about the next one, or the one after that?

~~~
rimantas
Do you also claim that buying Wii, Xbox, PS also support "the war on general
purpose computing"? What kind of ideas is this? If I buy milk do I support the
war on grain based food? Do those buying Android phones without any intention
to develop for the platform or rooting their phones also support the war on
general purpose computing?

~~~
voltagex_
I come at it from a different angle. I support and assist open source projects
where possible, I use an unlocked Nexus device and will be buying a Jolla
phone ASAP. I don't like the trend towards closed devices either.

I think the "war on general purpose computing" was a term coined by Doctorow
(or Stallman?) and I have to agree with it in principle. I just can't go all
the way and use a Longsoon-based MIPS device because of performance concerns.

It's not quite black and white. I can quite happily buy a PS4 (did you see the
list of open-source software they used?) and still support the FSF and EFF as
necessary.

------
pearjuice
Geohot was planning to sell a (stolen) exploit he found but the evad3rs beat
him to it. He would sell it to a mediator for ChinaCom (government owned).
Apparently there is a lot of drama involved.

[https://twitter.com/tomcr00se/status/414826291309731840](https://twitter.com/tomcr00se/status/414826291309731840)

[https://twitter.com/tomcr00se/status/414827165960519681](https://twitter.com/tomcr00se/status/414827165960519681)

[https://twitter.com/superMTW/status/414821856534081536](https://twitter.com/superMTW/status/414821856534081536)

[http://www22.zippyshare.com/v/71374879/file.html](http://www22.zippyshare.com/v/71374879/file.html)
(mp3 of Geohot talking to potential buyer))

------
ashray
Finally! I've been waiting for an iOS jailbreak to finally be able to use
bitcoin related stuff on my iPhone and iPad. It's been a pain so far.

This is the first time that the iOS walled garden approach _REALLY_ started to
bother me. The other was to do with emulation but that was filed under 'minor
nit-pick'.

~~~
smtddr
I need some help understanding this.

So, at my job the way I install iOS apps onto phones that are not at the
AppStore is that the developers give me the .ipa file and I do:

    
    
      ideviceinstaller -i /path/to/ipafile
    

(You can get this prog by doing "brew install ideviceinstaller", takes awhile)

Is there some reason the bitcoin devs can't upload the ipa somewhere and have
everyone do that?

EDIT: Ah yes, joshstrange & jreed91 are correct. the iOS devices I use are all
registered to apple's dev portal and the apps are signed.

~~~
cageface
In order for this to work you have to either register for Apple's enterprise
distribution program or register your device with a developer account. But
since each developer account is limited to 100 registered devices this doesn't
really work as a distribution method.

This is actually my only real dealbreaker issue with iOS. The freedom to
install my own software on my own hardware without the permission of a third
party seems like a pretty fundamental computing right to me.

------
sunfly
I do not get why anyone would want to jailbreak an iPhone. If you do not like
the walled garden, why not switch to another platform?

~~~
ihuman
Because we want both openness and the iPhone, and are unwilling to compromise.

~~~
saym
what does the iPhone offer that makes it compelling to not get a different
device?

~~~
boyaka
The hardware is just better. The software that Apple has designed works really
well, and makes the hardware shine way better than any other device. I've used
Droid 1 2009-2011, Galaxy Nexus 2011-2013. The hardware/software synergy is
just much better on the iPhone.

------
mitchell209
Hopefully F.lux works still. That was the worst thing about using a new,
unjailbroken iPhone and iPad. Especially now that iOS 7 has a lot of white UI.

~~~
ics
Jailbreaking now, we'll see. Flux is the one thing I want to work more than
anything too.

~~~
mitchell209
I just installed it and it doesn't work properly. Here's to hoping it gets
updated quickly.

It may be an issue with MobileSubstrate, as Saurik just pointed out that the
evasi0n team gave him no lead on the jailbreak.

~~~
ics
Everything's blue for you too?

Removing F.lux didn't do anything so I thought it was Mobile Substrate, but
removing that didn't do anything until I rebooted the device so I can't be
sure.

Other apps depending on Mobile Substrate work OK so far, so don't let it turn
you off trying things out.

~~~
mitchell209
Ah, thanks for that. Guess it really was just f.lux's fault. Still, I'm
definitely going to sit this one out with my iPhone for a couple weeks.

Are you using an A7 device? I've heard those are the devices that are having
the most trouble due to incompatibilities.

------
rafski
Just in time for Apple to patch iOS 7.1 ahead of its release. What a waste
(unless it's been already patched in 7.1 beta and this is the last chance for
this to be used by someone).

~~~
josu
"Apple has purportedly already fixed exploits used for iOS 7 jailbreak"

[http://www.ifans.com/blog/95118/](http://www.ifans.com/blog/95118/)

~~~
LssThanThree
It looks like it's compatible with iOS 7.1 beta 2 though.
[http://imgur.com/HjyNM79](http://imgur.com/HjyNM79)

~~~
cmelbye
I suppose that means 7.1 won't be released until they've fixed it. It's so
unimaginably stupid that they didn't wait until 7.1 was released so that the
general public could get the bug fixes and performance improvements in that
release and a jailbreak as well.

~~~
lawnchair_larry
Backstabbing and greed.

------
MizChellie
And the chinese app store people that they sold out to supposedly mysteriously
appears if you change your language to Chinese. Sure you can remove but it
just doesn't seem right, especially after it was found they were selling
pirated apps. I read their letter and understand that ppl need to make a
living but it just seems wrong. Very wrong!

I used to jb because I needed the unlock.

Then when I saw all the amazing functionality that could be had, I was a big
fan.

Since unlocking is no longer relevant, I wish to JB simply for all of the
quality Cydia tweaks.

Without a properly functioning version and with some mysterious chinese crap
installed, I am not interested.

------
gdaniele
Has anyone verified that this jailbreak is safe? Is the project source
available?

------
ytch
If you visit it in Chinese locale, It shows evasi0n7 includes an app "Taichi
Assistant" for install APP, tweak. A replacement for cydia?

~~~
ytch
And here is the screenshot:
[http://i.imgur.com/1ladSRs.png](http://i.imgur.com/1ladSRs.png) So evad3rs
encourages us to install pirate APP?

~~~
SquareWheel
They claim to not want piracy, but I can't imagine they didn't know.

[https://twitter.com/pod2g/status/414820772931067905](https://twitter.com/pod2g/status/414820772931067905)

------
Edvik
I would imagine apps that work on undoing iOS7's visual changes are going to
be popular. I personally would like one, at least for those icons.

~~~
rimantas
I very much doubt this. iOS 7 adoption rate was the best so far, that probably
means people don't mind the new look.

~~~
cageface
Even people that otherwise like the iOS 7 look will admit that a lot of the
stock app icons look like shit. Safari and mail and settings in particular are
a bad joke.

~~~
aneisf
I think they look fine. Best with a monochrome wallpaper
([http://puu.sh/5V2ao/c2cc3d7273.png](http://puu.sh/5V2ao/c2cc3d7273.png)).

------
jdbiggs
Can anyone with a line in on how much jail breakers make for these contact me?
john@techcrunch dotter commer. Thanks.

~~~
lawnchair_larry
$1M split among the team.

------
sami36
here's hoping Activation lock can somehow survive this

------
sevenminaya
I have been waiting for this, thank you.

------
fla
Has anyone found some linux binaries ?

